# Test: Sicherheitssoftware für Smartphones



## computerbetrug.de (25 Juli 2011)

Nachdem seit geraumer Zeit immer mehr Experten vor Handyviren warnen, gibt es auch immer mehr Sicherheitprogramme. Die Computerwoche hat sich jetzt in einem Test mit den Tools von Kaspersky und McAfee beschäftigt.

Zum Test...


----------

